

Did Andrew Mason Fail by Not Selling Groupon? - traviso
http://thestartupcafe.com/groupon-when-to-sell-and-when-to-stay

======
marcinj
Hard to say. They were at this peculiar point where both courses of action
would be beneficial for them. Personally, I think they should have sold it.
I'm usually the one that is pro-founder's ownership and control. Nevertheless,
there aren't many barriers to enter the coupon market and as much as I
understood Google's strategic reasons for wanting to buy Groupon, I've always
thought it was overvalued for what it offers as a service and because of how
easy it would be for a newcomer with a better take on the group coupon
phenomenon (think Hipmunk in travel industry).

------
traviso
I think it was a bad move since Groupon isn't a company that can really expand
it's offerings. What do you think?

